# lemon



## Encolpius

Zdravíčko, jak vyslovují rodilí mluvčí toto slovo: 1. citron nebo 2. citrón? Je nějaký rozdíl, která výslovnost je knižní a hovorová nebo regionální rozdíl? děkuji.


----------



## ilocas2

Podle Internetové jazykové příručky jsou obě možnosti správné. Já říkám citrón.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Knižní není ani jedna.
Jak psal ilocas2, ani jedna není hovorová.
Regionální rozdíl tu bude, například na Ostravsku budou, pravděpodobně, vyslovovat krátce.
Ale je to od člověka k člověku. Řekl bych, že většina Čechů říká "citrón" - dlouze.


----------



## Tchesko

Hrdlodus said:


> Řekl bych, že většina Čechů říká "citrón" - dlouze.


Souhlasím.


----------

